# Es ist zum verrückt werden... CP5511



## seeba

Hallo Leute,
das blöde CP5511 läuft immernoch nicht in meinem MAXDATA Pro 8100X. Langsam werd ich verrückt und mag diesen USB Adapter nicht mehr sehen.
Als Betriebssystem benutze ich Windows XP Professional mit Service Pack 2. Außer Siemens-Software habe ich derzeit nichts drauf (testweise). Der Notebook friert komplett ein, sobald ich die Box an das CP stecke. Das erste Mal geht dies gut, denn dann sind ja noch keine Treiber auf dem System. Allerdings funktioniert das CP in dem gleichen Notebook unter Windows 2000 mit Service Pack 4 und Update Rollup, aber dafür hab ich kein aktuelles Notebook, oder? Naja ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann, ansonsten bleibt wohl nur das CP5512. Aber dafür ist wohl auch gerade ein schlechter Zeitpunkt (Express-Card vs. PC-Card).

Gruß & Dank

Sebastian


----------



## plc_tippser

Hallo Seeba,

wir hatten CP5511 schon ein paar mal in vergangener Zeit. Such mal danach, es waren eigentlich alle nützlichen Tricks und Hinweise gesammelt worden.

Gruß, pt


----------



## seeba

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Seeba,
> 
> wir hatten CP5511 schon ein paar mal in vergangener Zeit. Such mal danach, es waren eigentlich alle nützlichen Tricks und Hinweise gesammelt worden.
> 
> Gruß, pt



Hab ich getan, half aber alles nichts. Mein PC friert komplett ein, macht aber wieder weiter, sobald ich die Box abziehe. Das hatte so auch noch keiner.


----------



## Adenauer

Hast du schon mal nen anderen Rechner mit XP drauf versucht?


----------



## seeba

Adenauer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schon mal nen anderen Rechner mit XP drauf versucht?



Ja, sie funktioniert in einem ASUS M6N Notebook ohne Probleme!


----------



## Adenauer

Was mir noch einfällt wären noch neue treiber für den via chip.

Kriegt man hier

http://ftp.maxdata.com/index.asp?info=/info/30_MAXDATA_Notebooks/50_Driver/MAXDATA_Notebooks


----------



## seeba

Adenauer schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir noch einfällt wären noch neue treiber für den via chip.
> 
> Kriegt man hier
> 
> http://ftp.maxdata.com/index.asp?info=/info/30_MAXDATA_Notebooks/50_Driver/MAXDATA_Notebooks



Beide getestete Notebooks haben den gleichen Centrion Chipsatz.


----------



## Adenauer

Nicht die cpu der Chip auf dem Mainboard.
Ist auch kein Via wie ich oben meinte sonderen ein Intel.


Hatte ähnliches prob mal mit ner Digi Kam hat auch immer den Rechner zum Einfrieren gebracht.
Nach den neuen Treibern für den Chipsatz und der neuinstallation der treiber tats dann.


----------



## seeba

Adenauer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht die cpu der Chip auf dem Mainboard.
> Ist auch kein Via wie ich oben meinte sonderen ein Intel.
> 
> 
> Hatte ähnliches prob mal mit ner Digi Kam hat auch immer den Rechner zum Einfrieren gebracht.
> Nach den neuen Treibern für den Chipsatz und der neuinstallation der treiber tats dann.


Hab leider den neuesten Intel Chipsatztreiber drauf.


----------



## Adenauer

Ok sind auf dem funktionierenden Notbook vieleicht noch andere Updates gemacht worden?
Inofizielle Service Packs?


Das hier könnte auch noch nützlich sein

Link http://support.automation.siemens.c...jAction=csView&lang=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0


----------



## seeba

Adenauer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok sind auf dem funktionierenden Notbook vieleicht noch andere Updates gemacht worden?
> Inofizielle Service Packs?


Nein, beide Aktualisieren sich regelmässig über einen SUS Server (Windows Update).


----------



## Adenauer

hab an die letzte nachricht noch was angehängt was dich interessieren könnte.


----------



## seeba

Hab ich schon durch. Ich schmeiß den Mist bald aus'm Fenster.


----------



## Adenauer

Siemens


----------



## seeba

Adenauer schrieb:
			
		

> Siemens



Der Treiber für das CP5511 scheint mir recht katastrophal programmiert zu sein.


----------



## Adenauer

hast du schon mal geguckt ob andere Hardware die interupts nutzt?

Systemsteuerung Bios


----------



## seeba

Adenauer schrieb:
			
		

> hast du schon mal geguckt ob andere Hardware die interupts nutzt?
> 
> Systemsteuerung Bios


Hab natürlich auch schon dieses blöde INF-Tool benutzt, aber half auch nichts. Will jemand CP5512 gegen CP5511 tauschen?


----------



## seeba

Letzte Chance bevor das Ding aus'm Fenster fliegt heißt CardWare. Man hat mir den Tipp gegeben, diese Software mal zu testen. Schon mal irgendwer ein CP5511 mit dem CardWare-"Zwischenglied" betrieben? Bevor ich mir mein Notebook kaputt installier, frag ich lieber nochmal.

Gruß & Dank

Sebastian


----------



## seeba

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, dass kaum ein anderes CP5511 so aussieht wie meines! Zumindest die, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Nicht die besten Bilder, da Handy.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Hallo Seeba,

also, mein CP5511 sieht genau so aus wie deiner. Er lief früher auch auf einem MaxData, heute auf einem Dell M50. Ich hatte nie Probleme mit dem Ding, nicht einmal geringste Brandschäden ;-) . Kannst du Hardwarefehler am Notebook ausschliessen? Funktionieren andere Karten im selben Slot?

Sorry, hatte es überlesen, mit W2k läuft es ja auch bei dir. Mit XP habe ich es noch nicht probiert.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle

@seeba

Welche Version der c5511w2k.sys hast du?
Bei mit läuft die V 1000.1000.1369 "fast" problemlos. Anbei die bei mir funktionierende INF-Datei.
Nach dem letzen Update Dateien von Hand, und Neuinstallation der CP. Kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern, ob ich an der INF rumfrickeln mußte  .


----------



## seeba

Auch deine INF hat nicht geholfen. Nutze die gleiche Version der c5511w2k.sys. Muss ich wohl ein NetLINK USB oder ein CP 5512 bestellen.


----------



## seeba

So, unter Windows Vista läuft der ganze Mist dann wieder, aber das kann man ja noch nicht nutzen.


----------



## Markus

hallo seeba,

mein supermegatolles allienware laptop hat ebenfalls probleme mit dem teil...

auf einem aldi laptop mit winxp-pro lief er einwandfrei, jetzt auf dem allienware gerät kommt immer beim onlinegehen die meldung:

ein anderers s7 programmpaket kommuniziert gerade mit dier schnittstelle
(oder so ähnlich, habs nicht genau im kopf...)

mfg!
markus


----------



## seeba

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> hallo seeba,
> 
> mein supermegatolles allienware laptop hat ebenfalls probleme mit dem teil...
> 
> auf einem aldi laptop mit winxp-pro lief er einwandfrei, jetzt auf dem allienware gerät kommt immer beim onlinegehen die meldung:
> 
> ein anderers s7 programmpaket kommuniziert gerade mit dier schnittstelle
> (oder so ähnlich, habs nicht genau im kopf...)
> 
> mfg!
> markus


Naja, jetzt steht 'en tolles ASUS bei mir auf'm Schreibtisch.


----------



## Bööscher

Tach zusammen! Will das alte Problem nochmal aufgreifen.  Ich nutze die PCMICA-Karte über einen PCI-Adapter im PC. Diese Tool von siemens hab ich ausprobiert, aber es ändert die Interrupts nicht, sie werden grundsätzlich auf 16 gesetzt. 16 ist aber schon für den PCI-Adapter belegt. An diesem hab ich keine Möglichkeit, Interrupts zu ändern... Bei mir taucht das selbe Problem auf, aber irgendwie hab ich hier keine richtige lösung gefunden. kann mir jemand weiter helfen?  Mfg


----------



## seeba

In den letzten beiden Notebooks hat sie dann funktioniert... lag damals wohl am Notebook!


----------



## Bööscher

Das heißt, es liegt an meinem PC?  Gibts denn da irgendeine Möglichkeit, das Problem zu beheben?


----------



## Flitzpiepe

Guten Abend,
gleiches Problem mit Einfrieren bei einem Compaq Evo N1020v (XP-Pro SP2...).
Es war sogar so schlimm, das ebenfalls zu besagtem CP eine normale W-Lan Karte von Siemens nicht wollte.CF-Karten mit Adapter verhielten sich unterschiedlich. Mal froren sie den Rechner ein, mal nicht.
Abhilfe war der  Chipsatztreiber (ich glaube ATI) von der Compaq(HP)-Serviceseite.
Unter 2000 lief alles mit den Standarttreibern. Mußte aber leider das Betriebsystem wechseln.

FP


----------



## vollmi

seeba schrieb:


> Hab ich getan, half aber alles nichts. Mein PC friert komplett ein, macht aber wieder weiter, sobald ich die Box abziehe. Das hatte so auch noch keiner.




Doch das hatte ich auch, mit der 32 Bit Karte hatte ich das dann nicht mehr.

mfG René


----------



## Bööscher

Hab ich das richtig gelesen, dass der CP5511 eine 8bit-karte ist? Mein PCMICA-Adapter kann nur 16-bzw32-bit Karten...


----------



## vollmi

Bööscher schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig gelesen, dass der CP5511 eine 8bit-karte ist? Mein PCMICA-Adapter kann nur 16-bzw32-bit Karten...



Nein die 11er ist ne 16 Bit karte, sollte also auch in 16-bzw.32. Bit Steckplätzen laufen, tut sie aber nicht immer.

ERst die CP5512 ist eine 32Bit CardBus Karte. Die hat bis jetzt überall funktioniert. Ausser natürlich im ExpressCard slot meines neuen Notebooks 

mfG René


----------



## Bööscher

Ich schaffe es nicht, die karte von IRQ 16 herunter zu holen. Er übernimmt die Änderungen nicht und dieses Tool von Siemens ist auch fürn A****....


----------



## Flitzpiepe

- IRQ 16 für automat. Vergabe in Windoof sperren hilft das?
- schon mal W2k versucht?

FP


----------



## Bööscher

wie sperre ich die denn? krieg ich dann nciht Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte, die auch über die 16 läuft?    w2k hab ich leider nicht....


----------



## Ralle

Bööscher schrieb:


> wie sperre ich die denn? krieg ich dann nciht Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte, die auch über die 16 läuft?    w2k hab ich leider nicht....



Schau mal ins BIOS, da kann man das sperren, wenn es überhaupt implementiert ist. Die Grafikkarte bekommt dann wahrscheinlich einen anderen Interrupt zugewiesen.


----------



## Bööscher

bei mir kommt die fehlermeldung:  Fehler 33:178080 Online: Der eingestellte Interruptvektor(IRQ) ist bereits belegt.  Hilft das jemanden weiter?


----------



## maxi

Die Sparifankerl kenne ich auch zu genüge von solchen Notebooks und auch von der CP5511.

Der Trick bei mir war damals das ich eine USB Hub dazwischen geschaltet habe. Dann funktionierte es tadellos.

Ich kann nur immer zu richtig guten Notebooks (Siemens Lifebook, HP Pavillion, IBM, Dell M und P, etc.) und TS Adapter raten (Bzw. den tollen Adapeter vom Gerhard)

Ich htte es mir einmal ausgerechnet. Im Schnitt legst du als Programmierer immer alle 2-3 Jahre 5000 Euro für Notebook, software, Adapter und Kabel etc. hin.


----------



## wpwsaw

*cp5511*



Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> gleiches Problem mit Einfrieren bei einem Compaq Evo N1020v (XP-Pro SP2...).
> Es war sogar so schlimm, das ebenfalls zu besagtem CP eine normale W-Lan Karte von Siemens nicht wollte.CF-Karten mit Adapter verhielten sich unterschiedlich. Mal froren sie den Rechner ein, mal nicht.
> Abhilfe war der Chipsatztreiber (ich glaube ATI) von der Compaq(HP)-Serviceseite.
> Unter 2000 lief alles mit den Standarttreibern. Mußte aber leider das Betriebsystem wechseln.
> 
> FP


 
hallo flitzpiepe,
du schreibst, unter w2000 lief die karte beim evo1020v. welchen trick hast du dort angewendet? ich wäre dir dankbar für einen lichtblick 

gruß

wpw


----------



## MSB

Wenn man den von dir zitierten Thread, genau liest,
dann stellt man fest: gar keinen.

Was funktioniert denn bei dir nicht?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## seeba

Hmm kauft euch einfach 'en CP5512, die ganze Probiererei kost' nur Nerven und Zeit... Meine 5511er läuft in meinem aktuellen Thinkpad noch, sollte sie irgendwann nicht mehr laufen (wegen neuem Notebook oder so), gibt's mal 'ne neue.


----------



## jabba

Eine neue kaufen,

lohnt sich das noch, wo jetzt die Notebook´s immer weniger werden mit der Schnittstelle, genau wie damals die Rs232.

Was gibt es als Alternative in Bezug auf Stabilität und Funktion ?


----------



## seeba

jabba schrieb:


> Eine neue kaufen,
> 
> lohnt sich das noch, wo jetzt die Notebook´s immer weniger werden mit der Schnittstelle, genau wie damals die Rs232.
> 
> Was gibt es als Alternative in Bezug auf Stabilität und Funktion ?


Die NetLink Adapter von Deltalogic gibt es da noch. Ich hoff' ja, dass Siemens bald ein ExpressCard CP rausbringt.


----------



## jabba

Hallo Seeba,

vieleicht sind die Dinger ja alle was besser geworden, ich hab noch zwei der ersten Generation (Hilscher und IBH) , hab dann noch zusätzlich neuere Treiber geholt, und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden damit. Hab dann für meinen Angestellten noch eine CP5512 nachbestellt.

Von der Handhabung und den Funktionen ist für mich die 5512 die beste, auch wenn die am teuersten ist. Nur braucht man die wenn man auf den Stecker aufpasst nicht mehrmals kaufen.

Gibt es den ankündigungen für ExpressCard, mein Vertriebler meinte vor ein paar Monaten es wäre nix geplant, aber vieleicht gibt es ja was neues.


----------



## seeba

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo Seeba,
> 
> vieleicht sind die Dinger ja alle was besser geworden, ich hab noch zwei der ersten Generation (Hilscher und IBH) , hab dann noch zusätzlich neuere Treiber geholt, und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden damit. Hab dann für meinen Angestellten noch eine CP5512 nachbestellt.
> 
> Von der Handhabung und den Funktionen ist für mich die 5512 die beste, auch wenn die am teuersten ist. Nur braucht man die wenn man auf den Stecker aufpasst nicht mehrmals kaufen.
> 
> Gibt es den ankündigungen für ExpressCard, mein Vertriebler meinte vor ein paar Monaten es wäre nix geplant, aber vieleicht gibt es ja was neues.


Naja, ich denke, dass es eine ExpressCard auf jeden Fall geben wird. Teilweise haben die Notebooks ja jezt schon nur noch den ExpressCard Schacht. So wird sich das auch fortsetzen.

Ich meinte mit NetLink die NetLink PRO und USB Geräte, darüber habe ich bisher nichts schlechtes gehört (mal die Forumssuche bemühen).  Eigene Erfahrungen damit habe ich allerdings nicht. In der Firma setzen wir auch nur CP5511/5512/5611 ein. In meinem Thinkpad T60 (2 Monate alt) funktioniert das CP5511 noch und da ich nicht so der Mega-Power-User bin wie andere in der Firma, behalt' ich das Teil auch noch so lang es geht. Natürlich wäre ein 5512 schneller. Dafür hab ich in meinem Arbeitsplatzrechner aber ein 5611.


----------



## wpwsaw

*cp5511 im evo n1020v*

hallo flitzpiepe

entschuldige, aber ich dachte es war klar, das es hier um den cp5511 im evo n1020v unter windows 2000 prof geht.

ich habe schon ein bios-update auf 0F.0B getätigt. der freie interrupt ist 7 nur den speicher d-block bekomme ich anscheinend nicht frei. ich habe zwei gleiche evos und es ist bei beiden das gleiche problem. karte erkannt und installiert. hardwaretest alles ok. nur beim zugriff die fehlermeldung das die hardwareresource schon belegt ist. 

so neben bei, seit ich weitere siemenssoftware zusätzlich zu step7 5.4 sp2 installiert habe wie protool 6.0 sp1 und starter 4.1 (außer step7 5.4 sp2 ) läuft läuft meine TP-Link WLAN-Karte auch nicht mehr. keine fehlermeldung, aber es können keine pakete mehr gelesen werden. von aúßen kann ich auf den evo zugreifen. wie schreibst du so schön "es ist zum verrückt werden" 

habe erst mal aus lauter frust ölwechsel an einem meiner tatra813 gemacht.

vielleicht könnten wir ja mal direkt kontakt aufnehmen. ich hoffe das du eine ähnliche konfiguration auf deinem evo unter w2000 hattest.

gruß

wpw


----------



## wpwsaw

*Cp5511*

Noch mal habe gerade gesehen, das nicht flitzpiepe sondern msb geantwortet hat. 

also, wenn du eine lösung weißt, wäre ich dir auch sehr dankbar

gruß

wpw


----------



## Flitzpiepe

Hallo,

auf der HP/Compaq Seite gibt es alle möglichen Treiber für den evo.
Installier einfach mal alle so blöd das auch klingt. Wie ich schon schrieb war es glaube ich der Chipsatz. Der Windof netzwerktreiber scheint mit der eingebauten Karte aber auch nicht ganz ohne zu sein. Der HP/Compaq brachte etwas abhilfe. Z.Z läuft das Teil mit XP ganz gut, bis auf einige W-Lan aussetzer der original W200 -Karte  .
FP
Und hat der Ölwechsel beruhigt?


----------



## wpwsaw

hallo und danke erst mal. leider bin ich schon auf dem neisten stand. aber ich gebe nicht auf. 

... nicht wirklich, aber ich kann dabei nachdenken. auch wenn der unterschied von ein paar gramm zu knappen 20t sehr groß ist. 

gruß

wpw


----------



## Flitzpiepe

tut mir leid.
FP


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn

*Maxdata...... nie wieder*

Hallo,

mit meinem alten Maxdata hatte ich die gleichen Probleme. Der CP 5511 wollte einfach nicht laufen. Habe dann immer urig lange mit nem Adapterkabel über Com1 hantiert. War gut, um zwischenzeitlich mal nen Kaffee trinken zu gehen.

Seit ich nen Toshiba habe, klappert das Teil bestens....

Gruss Dabbes


----------



## SPS Franky

*Schnittstellenlösung CP5512 und Express Card Schacht*

Hallo S7 Gemeinde,

lest mal dazu meinen Post vom 3.1.08

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=113435#post113435


----------

